# Help in identifying This variety



## surendharan (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi All,

Con someone tell me what variety of fish these are... Are these gourami... but i dont find any tentacles like gourami have.... someone pls help!!!

BTW ther are kind of flat in type....


----------



## gunnie (Nov 16, 2008)

I believe your fish is one of the tetra species, just not sure which one. Possibly Hyphessobrycon columbianus? 

Tetra species


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

it's a dyed white skirt tetra, the same species as the black skirt tetras - Gymnocorymbus ternetzi. very easy beginner fish, as mine has lived about 7 years.....


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

white or gold skirt tetras for sure. Did they sell them to you as gouramis?...Which kind?


----------



## surendharan (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks a ton friends... No They did not sell them as gourami... I had got them from a very small shop where thery were suffocating in a glass of water. He did not know the name of any fish species and i did not know this species...


----------

